# Traditional Bowhunting



## ultch (Aug 30, 2006)

Just want to give some feedback on a guy who builds traditional bows that are AWESOME! I found this guy just surfing the net and happened upon his web site www.droptinetraditions.com

I had him build me a custom recurve that is the best looking and shooting bow I have ever seen, he also refurbishes older recurves.

Just wanted to share some good info to fellow traditional bowhunters.

Good luck and shootem' straight. :sniper:


----------



## alwayshuntin (Sep 16, 2006)

those are some nice looking bows. hopefully i can get a deer with mine this year.


----------

